# Gamers needed in Durham/Chapel Hill, NC



## Narfellus (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm trying to revive some campaigns that have slacked off due to lost players. I'm an old school DM and player from 1st edition who has made the transition to 3rd. We're itching to play a Midnight Campaign, but we also dabble in Mutants and Masterminds and Call of Cthulhu, but fantasy is by far our favorite genre. If interested send me an email at narfellus@yahoo.com and i can fill in some more details. We have three people now and would like one, two or three more.


----------

